# Which Sedona Resort better for a honeymoon??



## BarCol (Feb 28, 2006)

Good morning all:

We have offered the use of one of our II timeshares to a co-worker for her honeymoon in late Septmber this year. As it will be an exchnge, they need to pick from available resorts and are recluctant to pick Florida and the carribean becasue of the hurricane issues. So they're thiinking Sedona - between Los Abrigados and the Sunterra Ridge at Sedona - both 1 bedroom units - which would you prefer.  As a couple they lilkely won't be cooking that many meals in house, they like exploring and walking/hiking around - for that reason I'm thinking Los Abrigados as it's closer to Uptown Sedona and (if I recall) right beside Talaqepaque..

What can they expect in Sedona for weather in late Septmber?????


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Good Time of Year*

We were there a couple of years ago in mid September and the weather was great.  Warm at day and cool at night.  I think it is a great time of the year to go to Sedona.  I don't have any input on the timeshare, either one I think would be fine.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Given that you have indicated that cooking meals is NOT a priority - I would vote for Los Ab.  Sure the room might be "dark" to some people ( I love the Spanish style decor) but for your friends I'm sure the ability to walk uptown (youngish and fit I assume) go right next door to Talaquepaque and the VERY GOOD restaurants both there and on-site (I can give you details if you e mail me) PLUS the wonderful spa would clinch it for me.

Also, there is a rule of no kids in one of the hot tubs after a certain hour - I do appreciate an evening soak without active little people and I'm sure honeymooners might too.

But, the Ridge is nice too, so you can't really go wrong - can't go wrong with Sedona anyway and September would be perfect.

LeAnn


----------



## lauran24 (Feb 28, 2006)

I vote Los Abrigados, beautiful Spanish style, but you just can't go wrong in Sedona.  It's beautiful!  Sept will be very nice there.  They'll have a great honeymoon!


----------



## Neesie (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't been to either of those resorts but I agree with the poster that being right next to Talapaque would be a bonus. Gosh, that place is so romantic.  But then, all of Sedona is.  What a great honeymood destination.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sunterra Golf Resort at Sedona is a misnomer. The Ridge is not in Sedona (close but no cigar). Frankly the Ridge has nicer rooms and since the honeymooners will be driving in any case the the Ridge gets my nod (I own there) however, it is a drive from the Ridge to downtown Sedona.  Since it is a honeymoon suite, your friends will probably be ok with the weird configuration (and the darkness) of the one bedrooms at Los Abrigados. When I was there last December, I remember hot water being a little problem, too.


----------



## janmeyer (Mar 1, 2006)

*Los Abrigados*

Los Abrigados has on-site restaurants and Sedona Spa.  Easy walk to uptown.  Uptown right now is undergoing a "construction project" and parking is difficult.  LA gets my vote!


----------



## susieq (Mar 1, 2006)

We were at Los Abrigados in August of 2001. The units, grounds , and SCENERY are awesome!! Weather was good then, so I'm sure 4-5 weeks later will be great. They'll have a great time there. The HOT TUB and SPA can't be beat ~ and people there are very helpful and friendly. The locations wonderful ~ close to everything!! Not to take away from the other resort ... never been there, so I can't comment. You can't go wrong anywhere in Sedona, but my money's on Los Abrigados!!


----------



## JEFF H (Mar 1, 2006)

Having stayed at both I would have to say the Ridge Sunterra Golf Resort
1-BR units are much better equipped with full Kitchen,washer/dryer,Wirlpool tub for 2 in the Masterbath,Fireplace,DVD/stereo.
Guests also get full use of the  Hilton health club and Spa next door and have the Hiltons resturants to choose from.

Los Abrigados is a very nice resort with a good location close to uptown Sedona but I rate the units only average as they are not as well equipped and lack a wirlpool tub in the Master bedroom.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Mar 4, 2006)

I am not familiar with Sunterra, but, as of 2 years ago, many of the rooms at Los Abrigados are really awful. Dreary, dark old furniture, and depressing in a way. Not honeymoon stuff. But the resort is okay, with its spa and location.


----------



## Patti (Mar 6, 2006)

*Sedona is awesome*

ANYWHERE in Sedona is AWESOME. It's like being on a different planet. I don't think you can be disappointed staying anywhere here...


----------

